
California quitters, your future neighbors wish you would stay home - petethomas
http://web.archive.org/web/20181003123617/http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-arellano-california-quitters-20181003-story.html
======
masonic
This article is from _today_ and shouldn't be linked through the Wayback
machine.

[http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-arellano-
californ...](http://www.latimes.com/opinion/op-ed/la-oe-arellano-california-
quitters-20181003-story.html)

------
oldmancoyote
"You aint no Texan!"

